# Not too often



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

It's not too often ya get to creek ride with a BobCat.
One of our fav places is jammed up on one end with a huge log jam. We tried to clear it today, with no luck.
Figure the next course is get the state involved due to it being a flowing waterway, or find drunk ******** to either blow it or burn it


----------



## tsirwin (Jun 5, 2011)

a w w w w s o m e, *EXPLOSIVES* *:rockn:*

you southern boys sure know how to party


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

hope you got that bobcat snorkeled hahah


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Take a chain saw and some beer and go to town.lol

Sent from my C771


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

BLOW IT UP!!


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

plastic pepsi bottle, fertilizer, diesel fuel, equals a big boom! thats how we take out beaver dams up here.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

hhaa "How to Snorkel a bobcat"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Burn it. Kerosene and beer. A nice bonfire and get together lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you have some offers from some ******** to get drunk and blow it up :biggrin:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got tanerite just for that reason. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

